# Beach Walk



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Went to Pickens Gulfside this morning.Countless Ladyfish,4 Jacks 8-10 inches,1 Flounder 18" I would guess 2 lbs.
Caught on a Green Weenie I tied at the Fly Club Thurs.nite.

Too Much Fun !!! Robin


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

Tying more weenies tomorrow 9 am at the clubhouse by the graffiti bridge. Tying materials provided. Come by and say hi!

*Sent from my SM-G900V using Forum Fiend v1.2.10.*


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Took the Weenie to the beach this morning...........

2 huge Ladyfish

5 takes no catch

Robin


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Do you have any pic's of the Green Weenie fly?


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

azevedo16 said:


> Do you have any pic's of the Green Weenie fly?


It's a Green /White Clouser with a couple strands of tinsel down the sides.I don't have a camera,call 377-3871 and I'll send it to you.

Robin


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Took another walk and caught another Flounder and several Layfish.

Used a Bucktail Clouser,white/chartruse.

Robin


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Clousers are killers in the surf. Chartreuse and white are my go to patterns.


----------

